# هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية



## maria123 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شلومو

انا بحب اساعد يلي يحبو يتعلمو اللغة السويدية وانا مستعدة للاجابة على كل سؤال :ura1::ura1:


----------



## maria123 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الاحرف نفس الانليزية مع اضافة å ö ä 
اول شي الضمائر





انا Jag      ياك     ال  ك  بتنقال مثل ما بتنقال ال ج الهجة المصرية 
انت du دو

هي    hon هون


 هو han هان 

هم dem دوم 

 نحن   vi  في


----------



## challenger (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*أنا أول طالب أنسة maria123      :t13:!!!!

ربنا يبارك فيكي يا maria123  و يعوض تعبك ! فكرة جميلة جدا ً و فريدة من نوعها !
أنا بحب تعلم اللغات كثيرا ً .

يا ريت تكتبي لنا الأحرف + اللفظ و لك كل الشكر *


----------



## فادية (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

مش كفايه يعني اللغه الهولنديه الي مطلعه عينيا  :vava:
بس بردو اهي معلومات  نستفيد منها 
قولي ماريا خلينا نتعلم :close_tem​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

منتظرين الدروس على أيد الأستاذه الجديده .
تفضلي يا ( آبله )


----------



## assyrian girl (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

thank you so much but i want to learn about norwigan language plzzzzzzzzz if you have


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

A   اي
B بة
C سه
D  ده
E اه
F اف
G  جه
H هو
I ي
J اي
K كو
L ال 
M  ام 
 N ان
O او 
P بي
Q  كيو
   R ار
S اس
T تي
Uيو
V في
W دوبل في
X اكس
Y اي
Z زيتا
Å او 
Ä اى
Ö اوا


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

اهلا و سهلا بالجميع ورح رد على كل الاسئلة


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

انا Jag ياك الg   بتنقال مثل ما بتنقال ال ج الهجة المصرية 
انا قصدي ج مش ك


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

مرحبا hej هاي

Hur mår du ? كيف حالك  هو مور دو

jag mår bra انا بصحة جيدة   ياك مور برو 
jag heter maria انا اسمي ماريا ياك هةتير ماريا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

بجد موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شكرا عل المرورmarounandrew
 اتمنى الكل يستفاد


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*



فادية قال:


> مش كفايه يعني اللغه الهولنديه الي مطلعه عينيا  :vava:
> بس بردو اهي معلومات  نستفيد منها
> قولي ماريا خلينا نتعلم :close_tem​



شلومو انتي كمان علمينا هولندي 
على فكرة اختي عايشة ب هولندا وبسمعها تحكي مع بنتها بحس السويدى اسهل :t16::t16:


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

hur gammal är du ? اديش عمرك هور كمال ار دو( كمال  ال ك بتنقال مثل ج بل لمصري )

jag är 18 år gammal انا عمري 18 سنة ياك ار ارتون اور كمال


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

http://www.arabiskaskolan.se/lektion/default.asp?sida=niva&niva=1
انا تعلمت عربي من هادا الموقع


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

انتو كمان سئلو و انا رح رد


----------



## قلم حر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

للمهتمين بدراسة اللغات :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13040

و هناك أيضا مواضيع لدراسة اللغات ( مجدوله في فهرست القسم ) .
للعلم :
في هذا الرابط هناك اللغات الأساسيه .......لغيرها من اللغات اٍضغط ( لغات أخرى ) ....بعدها اٍضغط على (Languages across Europe ) أو اٍضغط من هنا على الكلمه الأخيره فتنتقل فورا .
ثم اٍختر اللغه المطلوبه ( الأوروبيه في هذه الحاله ) .
بعد ما تتعلموا الأساسيات ممكن تسألوا الخبراء ....هيك بيتنظم الوقت ( للجميع ) و تكبر الاٍستفاده .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## maria123 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شكرا كتير  قلم حر عل الموقع المميزز


----------



## challenger (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*طيب أنسة maria123 :

ممكن ذكر أيام الأسبوع + الأشهر + الفصول ؟

أنا متابع الموضوع  لأنه مفيد جدا ً . و شكرا ً من القلب ربنا يبارك فيكي . *


----------



## challenger (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*و أتمنى أن يكون الدرس التالي عن الأعداد ( لو سمحت ) !*


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الاشهر
----------------

1_Januari يناير، كانون الثاني 

2_Februari فيبرواري شباط

 3_Mars مارس/آذار 

4_April أبريل/نيسان 

5_Maj  ماي/آيار 

6_Juni يوني، حزيران 

7_Juli يولي، تموز 

8_ Augusti اكوستي اب

9_September سبتمبر/أيلول 

10_Oktober أكتوبار/شرين أول

11_November نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني

12_December ديسمبر/كانون الأول


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

3_مارش mars آذار


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الايام
----------------
1_Måndag يوم الإثنين موندا

2_Tisdag الثلاثاء تيزدا

3_Onsdag اربعاء اونسدا

4_Torsdag الخميس توشدا

5_Fredag جمعة فريدا

6_Lördag السبت لوردا

7_Söndag   الاحد سوندا

Lördag+Söndag     نسميون هالين يعني العطلة  Haligen
  Halig تعني مقدس    هالي
den helige Ande دين هاليا اندة  روح القدس


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الفصول       årtider
--------------------------------------
sommar صيف سومار


på somrarna---في مواسم الصيف  بو سومار

vinter شتاء  فينتر   طبعا ال ف تقرا v 

vår الربيع  فور طبعا ال ف تقرا v 

vår|blomma -n---زهرة الربيع  فور بلوما

höst خريف  هوست

till hösten---حتى الخريف تيل هوست


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الاعداد
----------------------
1 en اين 

2 två  تفو

3 tre تره 

4 fyra فيرا

5 fem فيم

6 sex 

7 sju شو  او  خو  اهل الشمال يلفزوها (شو) اهل الجنوب (خو)

8 åtta اوتا

9 nia نيا

10 tia تيا


ارجو الاستفادة 

انا لازم روح بس ارجع بحط من 10 20 وهيك و اذا عندكن اسئلة ياريت تسئلو وانا كمان بدي حط المسا الكلمات و جمل متعلقة ب الكافة و امطاعم و طريقة طلب و السوال عن السعر


----------



## maria123 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

restaurang مطعم
-----------------------------------
servitör جرسون (نادِل)  سيرفاتور   طبعا ال ف تلفظ v

meny لائحة طعام  ميني

maträtt---وجبة طعام  موت رت

frukost  وجبة الإفطار  فروكس

cornflakes  كورن فليكس (رقائق ذرة) 

te شاي   ته

marmelad مربّى  مرميلاد
apelsin/marmelad---مربى البرتقال  ابلسين مرميلاد

 socker  سكر  سوكير

bit|socker  سكر على شكل مكعبات سوكير  بيتا 

lunch  (وجبة الغداء)  لونش


middag وجبة العشاء ميداك
--------------------------------
huvud/rätt---وجبة رئيسية هوفد رت

efter/rätt حلويّات (ما بعد الطعام، عُقبة: حلوى أو فاكهة يُختَم بها الطعام)  افتر ريت


tallrik صحن (طَبَق)  تارليك

sked ملعقة  شيد

gaffel شوكة  كافل

kniv سكين كنيف طبعا ال ف تلفظ v

glas 
كوب (كأس)   كلاس


----------



## maria123 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

في السويد الوجبة الاساسية هي العشاء لو رحت وقت الغداء

مافي داعي ل قائمة الطعام لانو المطعم يكون محدد الوجبات لي بدو يقدمها وانت بس تاخد صحنك و تعبي ملي تحبو

حتى فيك تعبي مرتين و 3 و نفس السعر 
 ولكن وقت الغداء لا زم تطلب الاكل يلي بدك ياه وقتا يكون اغلى من الغداء


----------



## maria123 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

[ ولكن وقت الغداء لا زم تطلب الاكل يلي بدك ياه وقتا يكون اغلى من الغداء[/QUOTE]



قصدي العشاء :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## challenger (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ً :yahoo: :yahoo:و يا ريت تستمري معايا من فضلك !

هل تتكرمي بذكر الأفعال ( أكل ، شرب ، لبس . . . . . إلخ )

هل هناك أزمنة ؟ 

ثم أرجوا أن تذكري لنا هل هناك ضمائر ملكية كالإنكليزية ؟

على فكرة أقوم بحفظ نسخة عن الصفحة لأنها فعلا ً مفيدة ! *


----------



## maria123 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الافعال
_______________________________

äter  يأكل  أاتير


dricker  يشرب  دريكا 



klä på sig  يلبس   كلا بو سي 

klä av sig    يشلح كلا اف سي
går  يَذْهب  كور 


springer يَركض  سبرينكا 

springer efter يذهب بسرعة لإحضار شيء  سبرينكا افتير 


 diskar يغسل الأواني  ديسكا 

diska efter maten---غسل الأواني بعد الطعام  ديسكا افتير موتين 

tvättar يغسل غسيلاً     تفتار

tvätta kläder---غَسَل الملابس  تفتا كلادر 

tvätta sig---غَسَل جسمه  تفتا سي 

sover ينام  سوفر 

somnar يَنام (يغفو)  سومنار 

vaknar يصحو (يستيقظ، يفيق)  فاكنار 

vakna kl 2 på natten---صحا الساعة الثانية صباح   فاكنا كلكان تفو بو ناتين 











spring efter min tröja, är du snäll  إذهب بسرعة لإحضار بلوزتي من فضلك! سبرينكا افتير مين ترويا ار دو سنل!


----------



## maria123 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

هل هناك أزمنة ؟ 
  تقصد ازمنة الافعال مثل

يقوم قام 
شكرا كتير اكيد رح استمر و نشاللة تستفاد اكتر و اكتر


----------



## maria123 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

ضمائر ملكية
_______________________

min ملكي اذا كان  en

mitt ملكي اذا كان ett 

din لكا دين 

 din bok كتابك دين بوك 

  hennes   لها هينيس 
hennes bok--- كتابها 

hans لَه  هانس

våran  خاصتنا  فوران 

våran klass---صَفّنا فوران كلاس


----------



## challenger (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*


maria123 قال:



			هل هناك أزمنة ؟ 
  تقصد ازمنة الافعال مثل

يقوم قام 
شكرا كتير اكيد رح استمر و نشاللة تستفاد اكتر و اكتر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تماما ً أختي الكريمة maria123 مثال :
أكل - يأكل 
شرب - يشرب 

لكن أتمنى المزيد من الأفعال لو سمحت  ! 
بمشيئة الرب لن يضيع تعبك فأنا طالب مجتهد :t13:    




*


----------



## maria123 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

اكيد لازم طالبي يكون مجتهد
بس هي بدا شوي تحضير واكيد نشاللة بهل يومين بحطن



بس قواعدبالغة السويدية يجب حفظا مثل الافعال او مثل



en وett 
واحد او واحد 
مثلا 
en bil  سيارة ان بيل
ett äpple تفاحة ات ابله 
banan en ان بنان موزة


----------



## asula (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

بصراحة جيتي بوقتك حبيبتي
انا بالسويد من عشر اشهر وكثير تعبانة من اللغة
اتمنى تتواصلين معانا لان صدق محتاجة تساعديني
بس انا احب اعرف انتي موجودة بالسويد لان معلوماتكي حلوة كثير
ووضحتي اشياء مثل الضمائر صعب اي شخص يوضحها
والرب يبارك حياتكي
اختك اسولة​


----------



## asula (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

اريد تساعدين بالحروف التالية´

A
E
J
U
O
Y
Å
Ä
Ö

اريد اعرف كيف اقدر افرق بهم  فبالفظ كلها تكون نفس الشي
محتاجة منكي تساعديني بالموضوع 
اعطيني كلمة على كل واحدة حتى الاحظ الفرق
والرب يبارك حياتكي​


----------



## asula (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

ر


----------



## challenger (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

أين الآنسة maria123 ؟:smil13:


----------



## maria123 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

عن جد انا اسفة بس كنت مشغولة ب test 
كان عندي اسبوع متعب  اليوم سويت اخر مزاكرة ب الرياضيات
بكرا عندي مابعرف شو اسم بالعربي

يعني نقرا قصة طبعا بالغة سويدي و بكرا لازم احكيلن شو كانت القصة و احداثا بحيث يلي مش قاريها يتشع انو يقرائها

المهم بعد بكرا رح افضا طول الهلين haligen

وظيفة شو معنات كلمة هلين haligen?


----------



## challenger (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*لا تشغلي بالك كثيرا ً 

ربنا يقويكي أختي الكريمة طبعا ً الدراسة هي الأهم !

نمتنى لك التفوق بمعونة الرب .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
عند الإنتهاء طبعا ً من الدراسة و الإختبارات أتمنى أن تذكري لنا أسماء النبات و الحيوانات بالسويدية !
طبعا ً !! لا تنسي الأفعال و تصاريفها !*


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

frukt الفاكهة  فروكت
_________________________

äpple  تفاحة  أبلة

apelsin برتقال  ابلسين

banan موز  بانانن

ananas أناناس 

päron  أجّاص (كُمّثرى)  بارون

aprikos مشمش  أبريكوس

druva حبة عنب  دروفا
vin|ranka  
دالِية عنب  فين رنكا

vatten|melon البطيخ الأحمر  فاتين مالون


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

hallon توت العُلِّيق  هالون 

jord|gubbe  فراولة (فريز، توت الأرض)  يورد كوبار 

avokado أفوكادو (من الثمار الاستوائية

dadel  تَمر (ثمرة النخلة)  داديل

nektarin الرَّحيقاني (ضرب من الدرّاق)  نكترين

persika خوخ برسيكا


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

körsbär  كرز   شيشبير 

fikon  تين   فيكون


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*



challenger قال:


> *لا تشغلي بالك كثيرا ً
> 
> ربنا يقويكي أختي الكريمة طبعا ً الدراسة هي الأهم !
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير كلك زوء واللة بس هلا انا فضيت و اذا في اسم فواكة ما حطيتو زكرني فية :new5::new5:


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

grön|sak خضروات  كرون ساك
___________________________

paprika  فلفل  بابريكا

gurka  خيار كوركا 

tomat طماطم (بندورة)  تومات 

sallad خسّ  سالاد 

lök بصل  لوك 

gräs|lök بصل أخضر  

potatis بطاطس (بطاطا)  

squash كوسى (يقطين)  سوكوش


----------



## maria123 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

مواقع للمبتدئين لتعلم اللغة السويدية

http://kurser03.cfl.se/safir/index2.htm

http://www.skolutveckling.se/vaxthuset/bildteman/index.htm
موقع لتعلم لغات مختلفة


----------



## maria123 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من هذا القاموس  سويدي عربي وبالعكس وسويدي مع لغات اخرى


http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-ara.html


:yahoo:


----------



## challenger (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*



maria123 قال:


> اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من هذا القاموس  سويدي عربي وبالعكس وسويدي مع لغات اخرى
> 
> 
> http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-ara.html
> ...



*وااااااااااااااااااااااااو فعلا ً موقع راااااااااااااااااااائع  !!! 
:ura1:
ربنا يبارك فيكي أختي الحبيبة . *


----------



## maria123 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

تسلم اخي الحبيب اذا عندك كمان اسئلة لا تتردد
ابدا 

على فكرة بهل مويقع تحسن تسمع الفظ بشكل افضل من يلي انا اكتبو


----------



## challenger (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*سؤال أختي maria123  

كيف نجمع الأسماء ؟

بالإنكليزية نضيف حرف s أو es فهل الطرقة مُختلفة بالسويدية ؟

أرجو ذكر أمثلة !*


----------



## maria123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

الجمع plural
-------------------------------------
اذا كانت en

الكلمة يلي اخرها  a مثل en gata  تصبح gator 

الكلمة يلي اخرها e en timme  تصبح  timmar
الكلمة اخرها حرف مضاعف مثل en cigarettتصبح cigaretter  

اذا كانت ett
كلمة اخرها صائت ett möte    möten''

كانت اخرها صامت ett galss  gals


----------



## maria123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

انا اسفى عل تاخير بسبب ظروف المنزل


----------



## asula (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

مساء الخير
حبيت اطلب منك طلب صغير
ممكن تعطيني جمل نحتاجها بالحياة اليومة
اذا تقدري 
وشكرا كثير على المعلومات والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

متل شو اسئلي و انا برد اسهلي


----------



## Christ is King (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

*انا بشكرك جدا  يا ماريا على  الموضوع  الرائع دة


ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شششششششششششششكرآ بس صعبة كتيييييييييييييير :a82:​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شكرا كتير عل الاهتمام

وشاللة رح ساعد قد ما اقدر


----------



## asula (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شكرا حبيبتي
يعني جمل من الحياة اليومية
مثل ساعة بيش قعدت اليوم
كيف اقرة الساعة
وساعديني اتعلم الضمائر
بعرف حتعبك معاي


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*



maria123 قال:


> الاحرف نفس الانليزية مع اضافة å ö ä
> اول شي الضمائر
> 
> 
> ...



الضمائر ذكرتا في البداية


----------



## براءة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

السلام عليكم
موضوع راااائع

 جيت متأخرة:smi411:

بس ابغى أتعلم لو ممكن


براءة​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

jag vaknande kl 8
انا استيقظت ساعة 8
.Efter det borstade  jag mina tänder
وبعد ذلك فرشيت اسناني 

kl 8:14 klädde på mig  fina kläder 
ساعة 8 ربع لبست ثياب جميلة  

efeter det gick jag till skola 
بعد ذلك ذهبت الى المدرسة


----------



## asula (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد تعلم الغة السويدية*

شكرا على المعلومات
والرب ينور حياتكي ​


----------



## صالح2020 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هاي ماريا321
انا كنت مش عارف كيف بدي اتعلم اللغة السويدية لانو انا بدي اهاجر ع السويد و حكولي ابدنو لازم اخذ سنة لغة بس معاكي تعلمت  
ومشكورةةةة كتيرررر


----------



## صالح2020 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*هاي 
انا اليوم جايبلكم شوية كلمات

صباح الخير= كود موركون=godmorgon

نهارك سعيد = كود داك=god dag

تصبح على خير = كود نات=god natt
كيف حالكم = هور مور دو=hur mar du

كيف صحتكم = نفس الشي= hur mar du

حسنا او جدا او شكرا =تاك سوميكت=tack sa mycket
انا سعيد جداً لرؤيتكم = تريفليكت آت سي ديي =trevligt att se dig

من زمان ما شفتكم = دت فار لنكه سن في ترفاديس =det var lange sen vi traffades

انا بخير شكرا = ياك مور برى تاك=jag mar bra tack

الى اللقاء = هي دو=hej da


انا اسمي ....... = ياك هيتر=jag heter
من اي بلد انتم = فار كومر ني ايفرون=var kommer ni ifran

هل تتكلم السويديه= تالار دو سفينسكا=talar du svenska

كم عمرك = اولدر=alder=يعني العمر
الالوان 
ابيض =فيت

اصفر = جون 

ازرق = بلو 

اخضر =كرين 

احمر = ريد 

اسود =سفارت

أسمر = برون 
برتقالي = اورانف

بني = برون




صفات 

كبير= ستور

صغير = ليتن 

جميل = فين

قبيح = فول

عتيق =كامال 

جديد = ني 

قوي =ستارك

ضعيف =سفاك 

طويل = لونك 

قصير = كور ت

عريض =بريد

ضيق = نود

بطئ =لونك سام

سريع = سناب


كيف الحال = لكيت=laget*​


----------



## صالح2020 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*نعم :جا
لا:نيج
بلا:جو
اعمى:بلايند
ماذا:فاد
هذا: ديت
لو سمحت:اورسكتا
اسف:فور لوت
سوق :ستان
خجول:بلايج
شمس:سول
-----------------------
الارقام من 10-20
10 -tio- تية
elva-11-بيلفا
tolv-12-تول
tretton-13-تريتون
fjorton-14-بيوتثون
femton-15-فيمتون
sexton-16-سيكس تون
sjutton-17-فوتون
arton-18-اوثون
nitton-19-نيستون
tjugo-20-شيوقوء*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*مية مية
بجد مجهود منك ومتابعة
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
وانا هتابع معاكوا*


----------



## صالح2020 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لك مشكورة كتير حبيبتي
وانا بستنى مجهودك انت كمان


----------



## makrm (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لي كل اللي حاول انه يساعد في تعليم هذه اللغة لكن ارجو مساعدتي في هذه اللغة لاني في خلال شهر هسافر هناك وانا لا اعلم عنا شيئا فهل هي صعبة وكم من الوقت يستلزم ان اتعلمه وهل هما يتعاملون باللغة الانجليزية اريد معلومات كتير وشكرا ليكم كتيرررررررررررررر


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

استاذة ماريا ,, سؤالين كدا بقا  هيا ال " ك " تنطق ج فى كل الحالات ؟؟ ونفس الامر ال " ف " تنطق v فى كل الحالات ام كلمات وكلمات لا ؟؟ 

ويريت مشاركة رقم 61 تكتبين النطق  

ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعبك ياااارب 

انا على فكرة استفدت بس يريت تكتبي لنا شكرا ولو سمحت وبعد اذنك عشان نقدر نشكرك بالسويدي


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراااا
كل 
سنه 
وأنتم
 طيبين*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5:	:ab5:	:ab5:	:ab5:	
:ab3:	:ab3:	:ab3:	

مسيز ماريا  صباح الخيير ايه الاخبار ؟؟ كل سنة وانتى طيبة على صيام امنا العذرا ,, 

طبعا احتجاجي واعلان الاعتصام دا عشان تكملي الدرس " الطالب هوا الى بيهرب يا مسيز مش العكس يا مسيز "  :fun_oops:

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك معانا يا مسيز ماريا


----------



## نغم (21 أغسطس 2011)

[/SIZE قال:
			
		

> انا على فكرة استفدت بس يريت تكتبي لنا شكرا ولو سمحت وبعد اذنك عشان نقدر نشكرك بالسويدي



tack -تعني شكرا 
لفضا -تك ​​


----------



## maria123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

förlåt  شفت هل موقع ورح يفيدكن لانو فيو نطق للكلمات
http://learnswedishlanguagefree.blogspot.se/2012/07/blog-post_6058.html


----------

